# How long does it take?



## Spencer566 (Jan 22, 2017)

Just out of curiosity; how long does it take for the W-2's or 1099 to come out? Thanks!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Spencer566 said:


> Just out of curiosity; how long does it take for the W-2's or 1099 to come out? Thanks!


They must be postmarked by Jan 31.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Uber sent an email saying it'll be available on February 1st. That's the last day allowed by law. According to IRS it's Jan. 31st for W2s and Feb 1st for 1099s. I'm still hoping they will have them sooner, what's so hard to get the form populated? As per usual, they must have another, shady reason to wait till the very last minute.


----------



## Spencer566 (Jan 22, 2017)

Okay, I was just kinda curious was all. I didn't see the email.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

My 1099-K and Yearly Summary are up. Still waiting on 1099-MISC.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

You will not get a 1099-MISC unless you earned more than $600 in payments from UBER (not passengers). These would be sign up bonuses, guarantee money, etc. Money directly from UBER vice from a PAX


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Sub Guy said:


> You will not get a 1099-MISC unless you earned more than $600 in payments from UBER (not passengers). These would be sign up bonuses, guarantee money, etc. Money directly from UBER vice from a PAX


Yearly summary shows $7,800 in MISC earnings. I think any driver who drove that had Boosts, Hourly Guarantees, or Power Driver Bonus should be expecting a 1099-MISC.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

No where near that level of Boosts, guarantees etc in this market, at least for a part time driver.


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

Is there a way to print out the form 1099 from the drivers app


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

manymancruz said:


> Is there a way to print out the form 1099 from the drivers app


No, the app sends you to partners.uber.com to access it. However, you should be able to access the site on mobile.


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

How do i get to partners.uber.com from the app. Thanks


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Already printed mine off for Uber. Still waiting on Lyft.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

manymancruz said:


> How do i get to partners.uber.com from the app. Thanks


Go to it on your web browser on your phone. You cannot access it through the app.

Also, 1099-MISC is now posted. I'm in SF if it matters.


----------

